# Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?



## Neshbash (19. Oktober 2016)

*Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Moin Moin zusammen,

ich möchte von AMD auf Intel umsteigen,hab mir dafür schon den 6700k gekauft,daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem guten Mainboard.

Ausgeguckt habe ich mir:

Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5-EU Intel Z170 So.1151
MSI Z170A GAMING M7 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual
66053 - MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON Intel Z170
64891 - Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero Intel Z170

Leider kann ich micht nicht entscheiden,da ich mich nicht besonders mit Mainboards auskenne und erhofe mir hier Hilfe.

Da es ein gaming pc ist,sollte es auch eher fürs gaming ausgelegt sein,zudem sollte es nicht zu langweilig aussehen,da in meinem Gehäuse ein sichtfenster vorhanden ist.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für die hilfreichen Antworten.

P.S Das Budget liegt bei max. 210€


----------



## drstoecker (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Das Asus Board wird hier oft empfohlen aber ich persönlich würde das MSI Carbon nehmen wegen der rgb Steuerung. In meinem System nutze ich ein z170 asrock Gaming Professional i7 mit nem 6700 womit ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## PolluxFix (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Von MSI Mainboards wird hier in der Regel abgeraten. Grund sind fehlende LLC und schlechte Kühlung der Spannungswandler wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Empfehlenswert für den 6700k mit Blick auf späteres OC wären mMn:

ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Asus hat auch rote LEDs die in verschiedenen Varianten leuchten können. Das angeführte Maximus VIII ist halt recht teuer, bietet aber für Otto-normal-Gamer nicht wirklich einen Mehrwehrt.


----------



## Ouija (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Ich persönlich würde auch das MSI Carbon nehmen.  Bei den MSI Boards finde ich besonders "Click BIOS 5" sehr gut gelungen , sehr übersichtlich & sehr viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## facehugger (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Rein vom P/L-Verhältnis würde ich ebenfalls zum schon geposteten ASRock-Mobo raten. Mehr Board braucht eigentlich kein Mensch... Der Rest ist meist Marketinggedöhns, BlingBling und Ausstattungsspielereien.

Aber das muss (natürlich) jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...

Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Von MSI Mainboards wird hier in der Regel abgeraten. Grund sind fehlende LLC und schlechte Kühlung der Spannungswandler wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Empfehlenswert für den 6700k mit Blick auf späteres OC wären mMn:
> 
> ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



hast du ne Quelle wg dem MSI boards?
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht mit den letzten z97 boards das die mit das beste auf dem Markt waren, gerade in Verbindung mit Broadwell.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

msi ist in der Regel eher Durchschnitt z97 mag eine Ausnahme sein trifft bei Skylake aber nicht zu.


----------



## Neshbash (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Ersteinmal danke für die ganzen Antworten,schade das MSI wegfällt,da mir das Design und das BIOS/Programm sehr gefällt,hab jetzt schon mehrheitlich gelesen,das MSI nicht gut sein soll,daher werd ich wohl der Mehrheit trauen



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Von MSI Mainboards wird hier in der Regel abgeraten. Grund sind fehlende LLC und schlechte Kühlung der Spannungswandler wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Empfehlenswert für den 6700k mit Blick auf späteres OC wären mMn:
> 
> ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Danke für die Empfehlung,doch lege ich ein bisschen wert auf das Aussehen,da mein Gehäuse ein Sichtfenster hat und da gefallen mir beide nicht so,da zahle ich lieber bisschen mehr und nehme eins,was mir gut gefällt.

Meine Favoriten wären jetzt noch:
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5-EU Intel Z170 So.1151
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6 Intel Z170 So.1151
64891 - Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero Intel Z170


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

ich habe das ASUS und es ist vom Funktionsumfang wie auch von der Optik top. Der größte Nachteil ist aber, dass es ewig dauert bis es hochfährt mein Rechner ist auf z77 Basis in ca 10s hochgefahren und mit dem z170 dauert es min 25s


----------



## Computerjul (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Kann man Gigabyte noch empfehlen ? Wenn ja tendiere ich zum z170x gaming3. Oder doch ud3 ? Bin mir nicht sicher.. soundkarte hab ich sowieso. Hab seid 5 Jahren das alte von Gigabyte P55-USB3 verbaut und hab noch nicht ein einziges Problem gehabt. Mit dem BIOS komm ich auch ganz gut zurecht.. nichts besonderes. 

Brauche keine 20 zusätzlichen Anschlüsse sondern ABSOLUTE Performance. Preis ist erstmal egal.. betrieben wird ein i7 6700k und 2x SSD eine davon M2 und 16GB RAM. Gibts da so eine top Empfehlung oder eher nicht ? Am besten noch top übertaktbar. Danke im vorraus

Lg.


----------



## Maqama (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Ich habe schon  mehere Gigabyte und MSI Boards verbaut, bisher keinerlei Probleme.
Ich selber nutze ein Z97 von Gigabyte, was auch wunderbar läuft.

Ich hatte vor einem halben Jahr mal ein ASUS Z170 Pro gaming verbaut.
Dazu gab es 3200Mhz RAM, welchen ich beim besten willen nicht mit 3200Mhz zum laufen gekriegt habe.
Im XMP-Profil gab es immer Bluescreens, bei eingabe der Timings per Hand lies er sich nicht mehr starten.

Jetzt läuft der "teure" Raum auf 2133Mhz, entweder war ich zu blöd, oder das Board hat gesponnen.


Ich rate seither nur noch zu Gigabyte, hatte die nie Probleme.


----------



## Computerjul (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für einen 6700k?*

Haha deswegen hab ich mir extra den 2133er in den Warenkorb gehauen.. irgendwie hab ich sowas geahnt und was solls.. als ob die 2133 nicht reichen wenn schon vorher mit 1333 alles top war


----------

